
France income taxes calculator is now open-source - thibaut_barrere
https://forum.openfisca.fr/t/acceder-au-code-source-de-la-calculette-impots/37?source_topic_id=42
======
dest
It is not clear to me what is the language used. It seems to be a "M"
language, parsed and transformed in some Python executable [0]. Anybody has
more info on this topic? Why such a choice?

[0] [https://git.framasoft.org/openfisca/calculette-impots-m-
lang...](https://git.framasoft.org/openfisca/calculette-impots-m-language-
parser)

~~~
damusnet
Yes, the M language is used for the rules and calculations, though you have
many other applications in python. This presentation[0] gives more info about
why. TL;DR it started in the '80s.

[0] [https://forum.openfisca.fr/t/presentation-du-code-source-
en-...](https://forum.openfisca.fr/t/presentation-du-code-source-en-
langage-m/52)

